

Project manager used for article abstract - itsnancy
https://quire.io/w/YnIWNtOa0bT87cjwCV2VpSr2/Quire_Building_a_Lar

======
yamazi
Quite interesting idea to abstract an article like this structure. Real-time
discussion is a plus.

